# Direct TV lies to customers as part of the job (policy)



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

check this out!
http://www.local6.com/money/9142100/detail.html


----------



## wes000 (Apr 5, 2004)

wow, interesting to see what the investigation will prove. greedy D*


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't connect any of my DTV receivers to a phone line, and they're both TiVos too!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Raj said:


> I don't connect any of my DTV receivers to a phone line, and they're both TiVos too!


Just curious, how many receivers do you have hooked up? I know you can get away without a couple disconnected, but I'm wondering about multiple receivers. I think I have 6 hooked up at the moment, but they are all connected to a phone line.

Scooter


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

I have five TiVos, none of which is connected to a phone line (absolutely no need).


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> (absolutely no need).


Assuming a few things:

(1) You don't mind the nag screen or are willing to hack the unit.

(2) You don't care about pay per view via the remote.


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

I thought this part of the article was kinda stupid:



> The fee to have a phone line installed could be as high at $52 per room. A wireless phone jack will cost *another* $50.


Assuming you really want both a wired and a wireless phone jack in the same room.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> I think I have 6 hooked up at the moment, but they are all connected to a phone line.


You would definitely _not_ want to order a PPV with your remote, unless you really only wanted it on one TV. PPV movies ordered on DirecTV's web site are "mirrored" to all of your receivers.

I remember all of the time I put into getting the Daily Call to work over a serial connection to my computer. As it turns out, it was a total waste of time.


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

instead of "you want fries with that?" it's "you WILL have fries with that!"
somebody would surely be kicked out of my house for "hidden" fees i didnt know about up front at time of purchase.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

I have 8 DirecTiVos (2 - HDTiVos, 4 - series 2 DirecTiVos and 2 sony T60 DirecTiVos) none of them are connected to a phone line. I also have NFL Sunday Ticket, NBA League Pass and MLB Extra Innings. The only time that any of my DirecTiVos have been connected to a phone line was during initial setup. 

Everything works just fine. 

-Old7


----------



## Snowman (Oct 27, 2004)

The title is an out-and-out LIE. These folks work for a contractor, NOT DirecTV and nowhere does it say that DTV has any part in the "lies". The fact is that DTV's only statement in that story is TRUE. It does limit the functionality and experience (whether you WANT that functionality and/or experience isn't the question). 

Besides, the story clearly shows a peanut DTivo remote, and well, we know how that goes.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

> Local 6 News reported that statements from the Mastec and DirectTV corporate offices make it clear that the policy of deducting money from employees' paychecks will continue.


IF and ONLY IF this part of the story is true, then DirecTV is equally culpable in this obscene practice.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Synthohol said:


> check this out!
> http://www.local6.com/money/9142100/detail.html


goes back to what i've been saying for a long time now, dtv making money for all our viewing habits.

greed makes em want to keep us in the stone age.... thanks dtv. i have moved on to the land of the zippered tivo.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

The installers who were interviewed by the news have now been fired.
http://www.local6.com/problemsolvers/9164122/detail.html


----------



## stim (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm sure that they get paid more than $5 to install a system... So they're not _losing_ money -- they're just not getting paid as much. 

Maybe DirecTV looks at it like this:

The installers are paid to install the system _and_ connect the receiver to a phone line. If they don't connect the receiver to the phone line then they're not going to get paid for that.


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

I think the reporter should be fired. Can't even spell DirecTV.

"DirectTV Techs: Policy Makes Lying Part Of Job"

"Nearly 40 DirectTV Techs Fired After Local 6 Report"


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

Snowman said:


> The title is an out-and-out LIE. These folks work for a contractor, NOT DirecTV and nowhere does it say that DTV has any part in the "lies". The fact is that DTV's only statement in that story is TRUE. It does limit the functionality and experience (whether you WANT that functionality and/or experience isn't the question).


Absolutely true.

DTV demanded the termination of serveral employees when they found out.



stim said:


> I'm sure that they get paid more than $5 to install a system... So they're not _losing_ money -- they're just not getting paid as much.
> 
> Maybe DirecTV looks at it like this:
> 
> The installers are paid to install the system _and_ connect the receiver to a phone line. If they don't connect the receiver to the phone line then they're not going to get paid for that.


Again, absolutley true. DTV pays them to do the install. If they do not do all of it, we do not pay them for all of it.

If I say I will pay you $550 to paint my house and my roof and you only paint my roof, don't expect the full $550.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

One thing this thread has _conveniently_ forgot to mention is the issue of _theft of service._

Having the receivers periodically phone home by calling a toll-free number allows DirecTV to confirm that all receivers on an account use the same phone line. It's not foolproof but it deters casual theft. Otherwise, I could always buy another few receivers, activate them on my account, and then sell them to a few of my "closest" friends.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> One thing this thread has _conveniently_ forgot to mention is the issue of _theft of service._
> 
> Having the receivers periodically phone home by calling a toll-free number allows DirecTV to confirm that all receivers on an account use the same phone line. It's not foolproof but it deters casual theft. Otherwise, I could always buy another few receivers, activate them on my account, and then sell them to a few of my "closest" friends.


Again, absolutely true.

People prefer to focus on the negative and on why things are done, not why they are done that way.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

When I ordered an R15 Directv told me no phone line needed which I had asked about since it was going in a room with no access. When the installer came out he kept trying to tell me it had to be hooked up to a phone line. I told him the room had no access and he tried to tell me then it couldn't go in this room. He told me the unit would shut off if it didn't have access to a phone line which once again I pointed out was wrong. He then told me he didn't get paid if it wasn't hooked up to a phone line. I called Directv and they told him to install it after once again verifying it didn't require a phone line. I don't know in the end if he got paid or not.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> One thing this thread has _conveniently_ forgot to mention is the issue of _theft of service._
> 
> Having the receivers periodically phone home by calling a toll-free number allows DirecTV to confirm that all receivers on an account use the same phone line. It's not foolproof but it deters casual theft. Otherwise, I could always buy another few receivers, activate them on my account, and then sell them to a few of my "closest" friends.


I think there is more to it than just casual theft of service. Sure there are people probably out there stealing service and shame on them but the real money being lost by Dtv is not in that service. They stand to loose a lot more in revenue by not being able to keep track of users viewing habits. That's just my opinion.... no proof to how much in the way of numbers but I'm sure there is a great deal of money involved.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> One thing this thread has _conveniently_ forgot to mention is the issue of _theft of service._
> 
> Having the receivers periodically phone home by calling a toll-free number allows DirecTV to confirm that all receivers on an account use the same phone line. It's not foolproof but it deters casual theft. Otherwise, I could always buy another few receivers, activate them on my account, and then sell them to a few of my "closest" friends.


here's a thing though..i have 2 phone lines (with different prefixes) so have dialed in using both at some point in my life. It just depended which i put the cable into or what was convenient during my every 2-3 week plug in ritual.

So do you think i'm flagged as a thief? or will the fact that the name is the same on both phone lines mean i'm 100% legal regardless of the very different numbers?

And if all they are doing is matching names....then i guess someone who had a phone in multiple dwelling could in theory steal this way.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> When I ordered an R15 Directv told me no phone line needed which I had asked about since it was going in a room with no access. When the installer came out he kept trying to tell me it had to be hooked up to a phone line. I told him the room had no access and he tried to tell me then it couldn't go in this room. He told me the unit would shut off if it didn't have access to a phone line which once again I pointed out was wrong. He then told me he didn't get paid if it wasn't hooked up to a phone line. I called Directv and they told him to install it after once again verifying it didn't require a phone line. I don't know in the end if he got paid or not.


See that's part of their idiocy...they clearly state in most of their contracts and fine print that receivers 'must be continuously connected to a landline" yet they told you something else. And told the installer something else also.

more left hand not knowing what the right is doing. Bad press all around.


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> One thing this thread has _conveniently_ forgot to mention is the issue of _theft of service._
> 
> Having the receivers periodically phone home by calling a toll-free number allows DirecTV to confirm that all receivers on an account use the same phone line. It's not foolproof but it deters casual theft. Otherwise, I could always buy another few receivers, activate them on my account, and then sell them to a few of my "closest" friends.


I have 4 DirecTivos and 1 Samsung HD receiver. One of my DTivos is connected to a different phone number in another room of the house. I haven't heard anything from them yet.


----------



## juengst (Sep 18, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> One thing this thread has _conveniently_ forgot to mention is the issue of _theft of service._
> 
> Having the receivers periodically phone home by calling a toll-free number allows DirecTV to confirm that all receivers on an account use the same phone line. It's not foolproof but it deters casual theft. Otherwise, I could always buy another few receivers, activate them on my account, and then sell them to a few of my "closest" friends.


I wouldn't mind IF it were a toll free number, Tivo doesn't have a toll free for my area and haven't added one in the 3 years I've had the Tivo. My calls are long distance.

That's why I'm going to do some work on my receiver.


----------



## wicked_installer (May 10, 2006)

stim said:


> I'm sure that they get paid more than $5 to install a system... So they're not _losing_ money -- they're just not getting paid as much.
> 
> Maybe DirecTV looks at it like this:
> 
> The installers are paid to install the system _and_ connect the receiver to a phone line. If they don't connect the receiver to the phone line then they're not going to get paid for that.


We get paid more than $5 per receiver. What they are talking about is, when we do an install if the phone lines are not connected and we do not tell Dtv that there are no phone lines, they periodically send a signal saying call home. We dont connect the phone lines your box doesnt call back, our office gets back charged and like everything it rolls down hill and next thing you know there goes $20 off my check on a 4 box install because I didnt connect the lines and didnt flag the receivers as not being connected. I dont work for Mastec but its similiar, we dont charge for running phones and also dont get paid anymore for doing so but if we are doing all new runs its easy. When your using existing lines most people dont want a phone line run and we arent too energetic about running one either. 
Long story short, we dont connect the phones and dont flag them as such we get hit for it, we connect the lines and you disconnect after we leave, you just screwed us out of money.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

juengst said:


> I wouldn't mind IF it were a toll free number, Tivo doesn't have a toll free for my area and haven't added one in the 3 years I've had the Tivo. My calls are long distance.
> 
> That's why I'm going to do some work on my receiver.


The DirecTiVo makes two different phone calls. The "DirecTV" call is a toll free number. The "TiVo" call is the number you can choose. If you do not have a local number for the "TiVo" call you can request from DirecTV 800 access for the "TiVo" call.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wicked_installer said:


> Long story short, we dont connect the phones and dont flag them as such we get hit for it, we connect the lines and you disconnect after we leave, you just screwed us out of money.


In defense of you...it's BS that directv backcharges you for a 100% customer controlled thing. If this is the case then I feel it's an installers job to tell a customer about this. And if that's against DTV policy...well...a whole other issue I wont get into.

In defense of us, before this issue came up recently, I bet most of us, and certainly the public at large, never thought disconnecting our phone lines would cost you money (for the record i do all self installs)

Any idea how long it is before they dock your pay? Obviously ever tivo needs at least one initial phone call so I assume you never get dinged on those. But it's the std receivers you probably do get hit on right? And for the receivers that get plugged in one time, do they hit you if they never call in again?


----------



## JoelCFC25 (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting article and thread. Has me a little nervous because I just pulled the trigger on the HR10-250 today, it will be installed Tuesday. We are in a condo so the association pays for basic service, anything above that is the responsibility of the resident. Apparently this falls under DirecTV's "MDU" (multiple dwelling unit) operation.

The gal from the local company (handles the association account) I spoke with to schedule the install swore up and down that it would likely not be able to be activated/set up without a land line. We don't have one and are strongly opposed to getting one, especially if by all reports it *isn't needed* beyond initial setup.

What is the exact procedure during the install? Presumably the tech shows up with equipment hooks it up, then calls DirecTV...what information is passed? Is there some serial number off the HR10-250 they must inform DirecTV of? Everything I've read indicates you simply take the unit somewhere with a land line to make the initial calls, so I'm doubting that it literally cannot be activated by the tech at the time of install without a land line. She even gave me the scare tactic that we would have a hard time getting signed up for the HD package of channels without a land line.... *rolleyes*

I am hoping that it will turn out alright but admit I'm a tad nervous....especially if techs are being pressured to insist on the land line bit.


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

I hope your service isn't run through MDU Communications. I had them in an apartment and their service was atrocious. I told them many times that if I had a choice I wouldn't be a saub with the rotten service they had...


----------



## JoelCFC25 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ugh, that doesn't sound too promising.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> When I ordered an R15 Directv told me no phone line needed which I had asked about since it was going in a room with no access. When the installer came out he kept trying to tell me it had to be hooked up to a phone line. I told him the room had no access and he tried to tell me then it couldn't go in this room.


I had lines run to a _Tuff Shed_. The installer only asked, "Will a phone line be connected?" My reply, of course, was "Nope." I in fact have a phone there now (using Vonage), but the point is that I have never been told that a receiver can't be installed just because there is phone line at the location.










The DVR in the picture is a DSR704 (and networked it with my other TiVos). I gave my R15 as a tip to the last installer who came by last week; he gave me a free oval dish (the one I got off eBay was dented) and ran two new lines for the receiver I moved to another room (I put an HR10-250 in its previous location). I've never had an installer come and feed me any BS, though I have educated them on cool things you can do with a TiVo.


----------



## wicked_installer (May 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> In defense of you...it's BS that directv backcharges you for a 100% customer controlled thing. If this is the case then I feel it's an installers job to tell a customer about this. And if that's against DTV policy...well...a whole other issue I wont get into.
> 
> In defense of us, before this issue came up recently, I bet most of us, and certainly the public at large, never thought disconnecting our phone lines would cost you money (for the record i do all self installs)
> 
> Any idea how long it is before they dock your pay? Obviously ever tivo needs at least one initial phone call so I assume you never get dinged on those. But it's the std receivers you probably do get hit on right? And for the receivers that get plugged in one time, do they hit you if they never call in again?


It takes a few weeks for Dtv to hit the boxes with the call home signal and for them to get everything relayed back down the chain. I have been along with fellow employees written up for jobs where we know and even told the customer about the phone lines. We fight and its almost a losing battle. I do what I can and make sure I let Dtv know what boxes if any are connected. Down side for not having them you cant use the remote to order ppv and you dont get the caller id. You can order the ppv by phone or net, but not everyone has net and it costs $5 more by phone. 
Installing and doing the phones sucks, We arent phone techs, yet they want us to actually run and setup phone lines. Today, bad day. Ran 2 lines and the customer had a cluster F of phone lines in their garage. Long story short, wires werent connected properly prior to install and I shorted out the phone system. Now its my fault their phones arent working and I have to fix it or pay to have someone fix it. Even though they had a mass of jacked up lines and I did what I knew to be correct, I touched it now Im to blame. Its lame, we get nothing extra for doing it, but if we dont and dotn tell Dtv no lines we get back charged. Such is life I guess. Dont think Dtv will be putting out too many more Tivo's, all we have now are the hr20-350s and they arent compatible for locals with the Ka/Ku dish. Dtvs off air setup is garbage so its a lose IMO. 
Anyways ty for reading and letting me vent some


----------



## elorahd (Oct 18, 2003)

MajorTomSawyer said:


> Again, absolutely true.
> 
> People prefer to focus on the negative and on why things are done, not why they are done that way.


That has nothing to do with this whole thing. DirecTV out-and-out lies about *having* to have the phone line connected. I've encountered this *many* times with DTV customer service. I tell them that my units work perfectly fine without being hooked to a phone line. They say that's impossible. LOL They sound like absolute *morons*! I finally concluded that they must be forced to say that by DTV or they'll get fired. It is stunning how ridiculous and underhanded this whole thing is. And regarding the theft and other reasons why DTV might need to check in with their customers, all they have to do is make receivers that will connect to a broadband internet line. Most people don't even have landlines anymore, that's why this is such a pain in the ass. Their insistence on it makes you wonder if they aren't also in cahoots with the telephone companies. I hope the attorney general reams them. I'm going to add my complaint and encourage others to do the same.

For those who don't know - you DO NOT have to have a phone line connected to your receiver permanently. You do have to connect to a phone line when you first set up the system, but after that you're free and clear. The only thing you can't do without the phone line is order PPV or like programs by just using your remote. You would have to call DTV to order or order the program on their website.


----------

